# Free Call Through Gprs



## vijay patel (Jun 27, 2007)

HEY!!! NOW U ARE ABLE TO MAKE FREE CALLS THROUH GPRS .U HAVE TO ONLY REGISTER .
U HAVE A GPRS CAPABLE PHONE WHICH SUPPORTS JAVA SOFTWARE .
           U CAN DOWNLOAD SOFTWARE FROM HERE .


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 27, 2007)

guyz its crap my frnd has registered to it...its not at all free u need to buy credits or balance or wateva

and then also there is no way to De - register or Unsubscribe from that mig 33 !!!


----------



## Pathik (Jun 27, 2007)

Its crap and its old


----------



## alsiladka (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey, although this is a duplicate thread, still its no way crap!!1

On registering, you get a 33Rs approx credit which can be used to make internation calls. Also, if you refer more people, you get additional credits.

Also, it doubles up as a free Yahoo and Live messenger for phone which only supports Java.


----------



## int86 (Jun 28, 2007)

Its no way crap.
Its most used application on my mean java phone.
And my all STD calls are free, I am able to invite atleast one people everyday


----------

